# Official 4.0.4 Update file!



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here it is, provide mirrors please! Thanks Morgan!

Download (do not repost elsewhere)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Patch your radios from ICL53F (4.0.2) to IMM76K, as well as the bootloader with [/background]this CWM zip[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]. I'd also appreciate anything you could do to [/background]help with my hosting costs[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] if you find this (or anything I post) useful.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks IMNUTS[/background]



trparky said:


> CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader
> 
> This is a complete package that will update your bootloader as well as load the CDMA and LTE modems. There is *absolutely* no need to go back to the 4.0.2 modems to flash this package. This will do all that you need in one shot!


Thanks


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the post! Downloading now. I'll upload to sendspace.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, its really true
About time VZW, about time...


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Might be a dumb question but is there anything different for us that are on the newest radios and 4.0.4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's a link to sendspace:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/u8bdev


----------



## droidexaminer (Jan 6, 2012)

sprovo said:


> Might be a dumb question but is there anything different for us that are on the newest radios and 4.0.4
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## _JKK_ (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree, anything new with radios?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Radios in About Phone are labeled FC04/FC05 which is something different than any other we currently have.


----------



## javaman (Aug 2, 2011)

from what i have read so far there are new radios....waiting for someone with the knowledge to pull and post them


----------



## ThehulKK (Aug 31, 2011)

Noob question, can I flash this with recovery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Very cool. Wasn't there someone who was running those on the forums?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docfong (Feb 12, 2012)

I assume this file would have to be flashed over a stock and unrooted 4.0.2 ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Patch your radios from ICL53F (4.0.2) to IMM76K, as well as the bootloader with this CWM zip. I'd also appreciate anything you could do to help with my hosting costs if you find this (or anything I post) useful.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

sprovo said:


> Very cool. Wasn't there someone who was running those on the forums?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No
I believe they were on FC 03

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay...noob moment:

Downloaded.

My device is Locked and un-rooted.

OP states root is not required and that it can be flashed in stock recovery.

Er....

How??









Edit: Figured it out. Google is my friend. from XDA post by Spectrumfox:



> The official download link for Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4.0.4 has been discovered. Here's what you need to do in order to upgrade from stock 4.0.2 without needing to be rooted first.
> 
> 1. Download the OTA ZIP from: http://android.clients.google.com/pa...F.12f767e7.zip
> 
> ...


Hope this helps someone else. :-D


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I've read its new cdma radio but a patch for lte.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Patch your radios from ICL53F (4.0.2) to IMM76K, as well as the bootloader with this CWM zip.


Thanks man flashing now!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

PhoenixPath said:


> Okay...noob moment:
> 
> Downloaded.
> 
> ...


Put it on your SD card, three finger into recovery and flash!


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Patch your radios from ICL53F (4.0.2) to IMM76K, as well as the bootloader with this CWM zip.


only 4.0.2 or any radio you are on


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

Guys, I would suggest NOT flashing this if you have changed your radios and bootloader rom the stock 4.0.2 that are provided. My guess is that the radios are just patches, and in that case, your beautiful Nexus will turn into a brick.


----------



## mbaldwin85 (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe I'll just wait for AOKP to throw these radios in their next build.









EDIT: Just realized this is my first post. Been reading these forums for a while but I guess I never thought I had anything to share.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sprovo said:


> Maybe I'll just wait for AOKP to throw these radios in their next build.


AOKP (most any ROM) doesn't include radios. You have to flash them yourself or take an OTA to get radios.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

sprovo said:


> Guys, I would suggest NOT flashing this if you have changed your radios and bootloader rom the stock 4.0.2 that are provided. My guess is that the radios are just patches, and in that case, your beautiful Nexus will turn into a brick.


You can be on any bootloader, however you need to be on the 4.0.2 (ICL53F build) radios for it to properly update. If you have any doubts, do not flash the package.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Needs to be flashed over the 4.0.2 radios.
> 
> AOKP (most any ROM) doesn't include radios. You have to flash them yourself or take an OTA to get radios.


well then, time to flash ICL53F


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Here, flash the 4.0.2 radios:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-vzwcwmbaseband-radio-galaxy-nexus-summary/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

imnuts said:


> You can be on any bootloader, however you need to be on the 4.0.2 (ICL53F build) radios for it to properly update. If you have any doubts, do not flash the package.


Thanks for the patch!










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## ashort42 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Needs to be flashed over the 4.0.2 radios.
> 
> AOKP (most any ROM) doesn't include radios. You have to flash them yourself or take an OTA to get radios.


Thats right


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

just flashed them, after a few minutes no change in signal strength for me.


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

so what exactly is this? can i flash this if im on milestone 5?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just fastboot flashed the EK radios, and am now applying the update. Thanks for the file!


----------



## _JKK_ (Jan 8, 2012)

Running these now. Had to go back to the 4.0.2 radios from the leaked 4.0.4 before flashing these new, official ones.

We'll see if there's any difference  Thanks to everyone who took the time to make the flashable .zips!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

flameinthefire said:


> so what exactly is this? can i flash this if im on milestone 5?


If you don't know what it is, don't flash it....


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Any link out there to flash the bootloader back to 4.0.2 with cwm. This isn't for me just a friend that could use the easier method to get back to 4.0.2.


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> If you don't know what it is, don't flash it....


lol i flashed the new radios and bootloaders im fine it works. what i was asking is why this big update file when you can flash radios separately


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> Any link out there to flash the bootloader back to 4.0.2 with cwm. This isn't for me just a friend that could use the easier method to get back to 4.0.2.


here you go 
4.02 radio and bootloader

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28393515/402radios_btldr.zip


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

In the case of the package that Imnuts made for CWM, the only patch file is for the LTE radio. The CDMA radio appears to be a full CDMA radio firmware image file.

So... I went back to 4.0.2 modems and loaded the patch in CWM. *WARNING!* Do *not* just flash the 4.0.2 modems and then run the patch in CWM directly after it. I did that mistake and I ended up screwing my CDMA modems up and I had to reflash the 4.0.2 modems and then run the patch again. WHEW! Best suggestion... flash the 4.0.2 modems in CWM, reboot, go back into CWM then flash the modem patch package that Imnuts made.

Now my modems are as follows... i515.09 V.FC04 / i515.FC05

Now, if anyone can tell me how to dump the LTE modems from the phone's firmware... I will be more than happy to dump it from my phone and get it to you guys.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

samsuck said:


> here you go
> 4.02 radio and bootloader
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip


thank you!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

trparky said:


> *WARNING!* Do *not* just flash the 4.0.2 modems and then run the patch in CWM directly after it. I did that mistake and I ended up screwing my CDMA modems up and I had to reflash the 4.0.2 modems and then run the patch again. WHEW! Best suggestion... flash the 4.0.2 modems in CWM, reboot, go back into CWM then flash the modem patch package that Imnuts made.


Worked fine for me.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> Any link out there to flash the bootloader back to 4.0.2 with cwm. This isn't for me just a friend that could use the easier method to get back to 4.0.2.


You can be on any bootloader when applying the zip file that I linked to. The only important part is being on the 4.0.2 modems.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

What about rom? Does it matter what rom you are on if you just hit factory wipe or do we have to be on 4.0.2 stock rom and stock recovery to flash this?


----------



## captdroid (Jan 13, 2012)

coldconfession13 said:


> What about rom? Does it matter what rom you are on if you just hit factory wipe or do we have to be on 4.0.2 stock rom and stock recovery to flash this?


You have to be on stock 4.0.2 ROM to flash this


----------



## tedescop (Jan 18, 2012)

Just to be sure:
1st flash "402radios_btldr.zip" and startup phone.
then flash "IMM76K_radio_bootloader.zip" and startup phone.

Is that correct?


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

tedescop said:


> Just to be sure:
> 1st flash "402radios_btldr.zip" and startup phone.
> then flash "IMM76K_radio_bootloader.zip" and startup phone.
> 
> Is that correct?


no 
1st flash the 402
reboot
then reboot into recovery
then flash


----------



## abhijitd (Oct 21, 2011)

tedescop said:


> Just to be sure:
> 1st flash "402radios_btldr.zip" and startup phone.
> then flash "IMM76K_radio_bootloader.zip" and startup phone.
> 
> Is that correct?


I am wondering about this as well. Once we get the confirmation I will flash right away.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

abhijitd said:


> I am wondering about this as well. Once we get the confirmation I will flash right away.


Look above.

Flash the 402 radios and bootloade zip
REBOOT your phone (others have reported it will fail if you don't)
After you phone is booted up, go back into recovery
Flash 4.04 radio
ENJOY


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

The "IMM76K_radio_bootloader.zip" package that imnuts made contains the following files...
bootloader.img -- Full Bootloader Image File, this is not at patch.
radio-cdma.img -- Full CDMA Modem Image File, this is not at patch.
radio.img.p -- LTE Modem Patch File
So all you need to do is get the modems back to 4.0.2, not the bootloader. Flash the package that imnuts made, and tada... your bootloader and modems and updated.

Like I said, if someone wants to tell me how to dump the LTE modem image, please tell me and I'll make a dump of it and upload it. Then we won't have to go back to 4.0.2 modems first, we'd have a complete modem pack with both modem image files.


----------



## abhijitd (Oct 21, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Look above.
> 
> Flash the 402 radios and bootloade zip
> REBOOT your phone (others have reported it will fail if you don't)
> ...


Thank you. I think I was typing my message and in the mean time you replied. I am currently going through the steps of flashing the radios.


----------



## tedescop (Jan 18, 2012)

samsuck said:


> Look above.
> 
> Flash the 402 radios and bootloade zip
> REBOOT your phone (others have reported it will fail if you don't)
> ...


Thanks


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> You have to be on stock 4.0.2 ROM to flash this


I'm not sure where you're getting that from. You have to be on 4.0.2 radios to flash, ROM does not matter


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone else loose root after updating? I did. I also tried using oTa root keeper before I updated and it didn't work. Looking for a fix as we speak.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Anyone else loose root after updating? I did. I also tried using oTa root keeper before I updated and it didn't work. Looking for a fix as we speak.


I still have my Rootz after updating


----------



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

Just to clarify... my currents modems are EK05 and EK02 .... am I OK to flash this?


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

From what I have been reading, they all say need to be on stock.


----------



## BDWilliams85 (Feb 29, 2012)

So from what I'm getting out of all this I am currently on Liquid 1.2. In order to install this update I have to.....

1. Download the Verizon 4.0.2 radios (4.0.2Radios.zip)
2. Download the boot loader (IMM76K_radio_boot loader.zip)
3. Download the 4.0.4 radio (12f767e7a5d0.signed-mysid....)

Flash the 4.0.2 radios along with the boot loader
Then reboot phone 
After phone loads up go back into recovery and flash the 4.0.4 radios

Is that correct?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I flashed the radios and boot loader over previous leaked radios with no.problems at all and can say I am getting better reception by at least -10dBm on 4g


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

THNX!


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

BDWilliams85 said:


> So from what I'm getting out of all this I am currently on Liquid 1.2. In order to install this update I have to.....
> 
> 1. Download the Verizon 4.0.2 radios (4.0.2Radios.zip)
> 2. Download the boot loader (IMM76K_radio_boot loader.zip)
> ...


This third file is actually the full OTA update from stock 4.0.2 official with official 4.0.2 radios to 4.0.4 OTA with the new radios. If you want just the radio update their is a thread on the first page called IMM76K radios and bootloader where you can flash radio+bootloader or just radio. I went without the bootloader update - didn't see a need to update.


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

cckeeler said:


> Just to clarify... my currents modems are EK05 and EK02 .... am I OK to flash this?


Yes, I was on the same thing and then just flashed imnuts IMM76K_radio_boot loader.zip in cwmr. easy peasy.(I am currently running aokp m5, was running when flashed new radios.)


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader

This is a complete package that will update your bootloader as well as load the CDMA and LTE modems. There is *absolutely* no need to go back to the 4.0.2 modems to flash this package. This will do all that you need in one shot!


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

trparky said:


> CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version 4.0.5 Modems and Bootloader
> 
> This is a complete package that will update your bootloader as well as load the CDMA and LTE modems. There is *absolutely* no need to go back to the 4.0.2 modems to flash this package. This will do all that you need in one shot!


4.0.5?


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

Was it already pulled I'm getting a dead link saying it's no longer on the server does anyone have a mirror they could share or did the open say no reposting, I wonder if he knows it's gone?


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry auto correct open=op


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader
NEW LINK!

I made a mistake in naming the ZIP file, not packing it though. 4.0.5... 4.0.4, next after 4.0.4 which we already had. ARG! Confusing!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

OP Updated


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

b16 said:


> OP Updated


Says file not available


----------



## BDWilliams85 (Feb 29, 2012)

So if I'm running 4.0.3 right now what's the diffrnce of me just updating the radios and me going back to 4.0.2 and flashing the larger file?


----------



## BDWilliams85 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Austinr (Jun 28, 2011)

Is anyone noticing lower connection speeds compared to the previous 4.0.4 radios?

With the earlier 4.0.4 radios, I had ~16mbps down and ~6-8 mbps up, where now it's ~5mbps down and 1-3mbps up. Reflashed new radios and still same. Going to restore a nandroid and see if there's a difference.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Less steps to do?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Austinr said:


> Is anyone noticing lower connection speeds compared to the previous 4.0.4 radios?
> 
> With the earlier 4.0.4 radios, I had ~16mbps down and ~6-8 mbps up, where now it's ~5mbps down and 1-3mbps up. Reflashed new radios and still same. Going to restore a nandroid and see if there's a difference.


You won't see a difference







Radios aren't rom data, so they don't get backed up with a nandroid


----------



## chikimonke (Jan 4, 2012)

trparky said:


> CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader
> 
> This is a complete package that will update your bootloader as well as load the CDMA and LTE modems. There is *absolutely* no need to go back to the 4.0.2 modems to flash this package. This will do all that you need in one shot!


Seems to have worked flawlessly, though I'm overseas right now, so I'll have to wait until I'm back in the states to actually test them out. I think I have a flashing problem...


----------



## stevedub40 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm not sure if this means anything, but my build number still shows IMM76D. The radios show the correct FC04/FC05. I was always a bit foggy on how the build number factored into things, so if there is a kind soul that would be so kind to explain this really quick I would greatly appreciate it









p.s.

Thanks for the easy flash zip trparky!!


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

stevedub40 said:


> I'm not sure if this means anything, but my build number still shows IMM76D. The radios show the correct FC04/FC05. I was always a bit foggy on how the build number factored into things, so if there is a kind soul that would be so kind to explain this really quick I would greatly appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 here trparky! As for your question steve, the build number is independent of your radios as it is related to the ROM you are running. For example: On my ROM seen in sig, which is based off of AOKP Milestone 5, my build number is IMM76l. Hope this helps.


----------



## azdave (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for the easy flash zip trparky..havent noticed much difference..but i haz no 4g till i leave for work..like 5 miles away i get 4g..hope this improves that..


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Added tparky's mod. Give him a thanks!


----------



## coheirnt (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you gentleman greatly appreciated. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, I also need help understanding, I am on leaked 4.04 radios, and rootzboat 8.2 i want to flash new radios and load imm76 so i can do a backup before reflashing. So i i flash tparky's file, then load imm76zip? Sorry, noob question, just can't get straight after reading so many


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Mike Thomason said:


> Thanks, I also need help understanding, I am on leaked 4.04 radios, and rootzboat 8.2 i want to flash new radios and load imm76 so i can do a backup before reflashing. So i i flash tparky's file, then load imm76zip? Sorry, noob question, just can't get straight after reading so many


In the OP

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
trparky, on 01 May 2012 - 10:11 PM, said:[/background]*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]

CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader

This is a complete package that will update your bootloader as well as load the CDMA and LTE modems. There is *absolutely* no need to go back to the 4.0.2 modems to flash this package. This will do all that you need in one shot![/background]


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

CWM-Flashable Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version IMM76K Modems and Bootloader (Non-4Shared Download Mirror)
I'm providing that link for those of you who may not want to signup for 4Shared to download the file.


----------



## acoleman.mobile (Sep 22, 2011)

What exactly does the bootloader update do? will I lose root, I am currently running liquid ics 1.35 and had the leaked 4.0.4 radios. I have already reverted to stock radios and am waiting for an answer to the bootloader question before flashing.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

acoleman.mobile said:


> What exactly does the bootloader update do? will I lose root, I am currently running liquid ics 1.35 and had the leaked 4.0.4 radios. I have already reverted to stock radios and am waiting for an answer to the bootloader question before flashing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


You will keep root, the bootloader doesn't do anything to the file system.


----------



## stevedub40 (Apr 16, 2012)

RCantw3ll said:


> +1 here trparky! As for your question steve, the build number is independent of your radios as it is related to the ROM you are running. For example: On my ROM seen in sig, which is based off of AOKP Milestone 5, my build number is IMM76l. Hope this helps.


Thanks man, that is kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## vilardip1 (Mar 26, 2012)

im getting
"E:Can't open /sdcard/IMM76K Modems and Bootloader.zip
(bad)
Installation aborted."

Any thoughts? Tried running leaked 4.0.4 and 4.0.2 with same result


----------



## vilardip1 (Mar 26, 2012)

nm...using file from the other thread, and that worked without a hitch


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Check the MD5 signature, you may have gotten a bad download.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

vilardip1 said:


> im getting
> "E:Can't open /sdcard/IMM76K Modems and Bootloader.zip
> (bad)
> Installation aborted."
> ...


Try re downloading it.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm looking through the files both from the OTA package and a system dump, just teaching myself a few things about the software, and I have a few general questions about how other people make use of this. Nothing too complicated I think, if any of this applies to what you do with these packages, I'd appreciate the insight.

-Does any .p file >1kb in the updater package generally indicate that *something* is different in the new OTA, and a 1kb is just a placeholder so nothing is forgotten? Any other similar rules of thumb; e.g. <10kb they probably just changed a line of text somewhere, >1mb for major changes?
-Does most of the meat of this kind of update come from a system dump of a patched system, and just copying the new files from /bin? Is everything else still built from source for toro roms?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Anybody flash this in team win recovery yet?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> Anybody flash this in team win recovery yet?


Yes, no issues.


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

so just flash this in cw?


----------



## Jwhap (Apr 30, 2012)

Did anyone else loose root? I have made numerous attempts to regain root after update with no luck. I am fairly new to rooting but have roored /unrooted a few times. Su file does not seem to push on updated version.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

There a are a few roms that are just the new update that are pre rooted. Just go back to what ever you were on and flash the new rom and bam you are on the new update and rooted. And its all 4.0.4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Remember this isn't a official leak. It could put u off the official path.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

